# Old Town / Old Town Island advice please



## gallygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Just returned from an orientation visit to Dubai and we've settled on the Old Town area. Looking for a bit of advice/info please:
- Chiller fees are included. Can someone give me an indication of DEWA costs per month (excluding municipality tax) for a 2 bed apartment please? And does anyone have costs for a garden apartment? 
- Gyms. All areas say there is a gym. I assume for Al Manzil properties this is in the building that seemed to be a training facility of some kind? Is that right? And what are the other areas gyms like?
- I liked the Old Town Island best but obviously it comes at a premium. Al Manzil was lovely as well, as was Qamardeen. However I was put off the latter by a bad review on flatreviews and would prefer a souk which was open! Am I being unfair to Qamardeen? 
- Any general advice on living there? It seems ideal - pretty and very quiet considering how central it is. I know some apartments can be dark and overlooked, and presumably noisy if on the edge but apart from that and the prices eek it seems great. 
- As a woman in her 50's living on her own during the week as hubby would be travelling is it a good choice? So many things to juggle :juggle:.

Thanks.


----------



## Adour (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, I have just moved into a 2 bed in Reehan, Al Mazil. I am new so j can't answer your first question yet other than to confirm chiller fees are included. 

Having looked at both Old Town and Old Town Island, I think the concern about dark apartments only really applies to the latter. I have friends on the island and they are darker. They also have had a fair number of problems with maintenance with the APRs being newer and actually recommended I look across the road. 

That brings me to location. Al Manzil is exceptionally quiet and it is just across the road from the palace hotel (it is a 10 minute walk to the centre of the mall) I was surprised at how good the location is with the souk just there as well. Soul has spinneys, cleaners, baker and spice, pharmacy and Al Mazil Hotel is now completing its renovation. 

There is no gym in Al Manzil. The fitness Girst is there but it is expensive. I took the gym fee off my budget for a property (don't forget to haggle)! I think if you know people on the Island you could use their gyms if you wanted. 3 pools in the area all outside (and another if you join the gym)

I think if you can live with having to crops the road then old town is the better bet, they are brighter and the community area is great with trees bushes birds children etc.the gym was a big cost but you can budget for it and it is a great facility. 

Hope this helps, sorry for typos as on the phone. Good luck,

Adour


----------

